# Did Prokofiev borrow from himself in R&J?



## rmtfelciano (Apr 11, 2010)

Does Prokofiev in Romeo and Juliet use thematic material which he had written in his first Symphony?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would know! (Prokofiev fanatic here)

Yes, he did. Prokofiev uses the theme of the Gavotte (mvmt. 3) of the Classical Symphony and recycles it in Romeo & Juliet. The particular time he does this is in "The Departure on the Guests," where he develops it a little more. I think it's to be found in the full music score, I'm not sure Prokofiev put it in one of his suites. I believe that's the only time of recycling material in this ballet.


----------

